# Stark VARG



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

The future looks bright indeed 

It occurred to me the other day, and I’m not sure why it took so long, but for me (and many others I’m sure) the reason I got my first MTB (1984) was because I was already motocross racing and dirt bike riding. The first love was powered knobby tires on dirt, and MTB was the perfect complement and opportunity to do something similar. Ebikes are now the perfect convergence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Not an ebike. 
But looks sick. I loved the Alta and it was super fun to ride. Hopefully this brand can find a way to stick around and continue to improve this bike to get longer range and lighter weights.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

shreddr said:


> The future looks bright indeed
> 
> It occurred to me the other day, and I’m not sure why it took so long, but for me (and many others I’m sure) the reason I got my first MTB (1984) was because I was already motocross racing and dirt bike riding. The first love was powered knobby tires on dirt, and MTB was the perfect complement and opportunity to do something similar. Ebikes are now the perfect convergence
> 
> ...


Adrenaline, sounds (and smell) was a big thing for racing MX. Going from 2-stroke to 4-stroke and now electric???? 















I would rather buy a silent electric Honda Super Cub - if it ever gets made!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

IBTB


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

If only I lived in Malibu and needed a way to get to the dispensary


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't ride moto, but I must have one.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I love the smell of VP in the morning…


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Not familiar with VP. I guess I am way older than you. I have fond memories of the scent of Klotz 2-stroke oil - in my CZ 250 that I raced back in 1968-72, which was the era of Joel Robert and Roger DeCoster etc.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack7782 said:


> Not familiar with VP. I guess I am way older than you. I have fond memories of the scent of Klotz 2-stroke oil - in my CZ 250 that I raced back in 1968-72, which was the era of Joel Robert and Roger DeCoster etc.


I remember Klotz. VP is just race gas. It’s got a very unique smell to it. “The Man” is now a very rich man!!


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Or for the same price you can get a high-end Trek or Specialized ebike . The price of a motorcycle vs. what you can get an ebike for is crazy imo. And now here's a battery powered mx bike and the price is still in line. Thinking the bike companies are cashing in big time on the ebike surge, and hope it levels out and competition brings the prices in line.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Mark16q said:


> Or for the same price you can get a high-end Trek or Specialized ebike . The price of a motorcycle vs. what you can get an ebike for is crazy imo. And now here's a battery powered mx bike and the price is still in line. Thinking the bike companies are cashing in big time on the ebike surge, and hope it levels out and competition brings the prices in line.


It is highly likely I will never own a new high end Specialized eMTB for just that reason. There is no way to justify a $15,000 ebike when you can buy a BMW R-Nine-T for the same price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Want!
Have no were to ride it. Maybe just up DH trails at my local park.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Just watched a youtube video of them test tracking it and the power looks insane. Handling over the whoops didn't look too good, but overall pretty amazing for a first effort.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Mark16q said:


> Just watched a youtube video of them test tracking it and the power looks insane. Handling over the whoops didn't look too good, but overall pretty amazing for a first effort.


I’m guessing there is lots of room to improve the suspension, but the power train is state of the art 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

It looks amazing and makes me want to MX again. 

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------

